# Surefire 300 minimus



## nkrantz

Just a heads up.....I just talked to surefire and the new minimus should be available sometime in February


----------



## Andrey

Check 1:40 of the video.



DAN92 said:


> New Surefire products for 2016




Hope it will come in neutral tint. Looking to replace my old one of 2009.


----------



## Sulik

No lens... Reflector?


----------



## marinemaster

Thanks for the update.
Hopefully it has the wide beam of the Titan AAA and warm tint. 
Hopefully is 1xAA format.

Oh man is 123 format.
I want to see this in 1xAA format and 200 lumens max is fine with me.


----------



## shrike2222

It is Max Vision reflector with 300 lumen max output.


----------



## mk2rocco

Some info in this video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaJN_PusS_c


----------



## P_A_S_1

I think the move away from the fresnel lens was a good one, too many issues and too floody. If they truly improved the runtimes as opposed to tweaking and using 'step downs' to achieve better stats I think it will address some basic upgrades that were well overdue.


----------



## nbp

I love the function of my Saint Minimus but the beam is kinda ugly and the backscatter is annoying. With the beam pattern of the Titan Plus reflector in it it seems, this could be a very nice replacement.


----------



## Kestrel

I guess I'm the outlier here (wouldn't be the first time, lol), but I love the beam on my original Minimus. I have tried out a few reflectored headlamps and dislike the spot/flood characteristics for my applications - very close work, reading, and only the occasional campsite duty. For these situations, the even flood from the fresnel lens is perfect, so even though I'm pleased to see the upgrade for this model I'm a little bummed that they changed this. I have seen many complaints about beam artifacts in the old model and I confess to having not yet seen SF's new reflector design however.


----------



## Jeff S.

Kestrel, I've never had such a love/hate relationship with a beam than with my minimus. On one hand, it illuminated my field of view better than any other headlamp, but, on the other hand, even in real world use the artifacts (on my headlamp at least) could be distracting. I once jumped while setting up my tent because when I moved my head, I thought something was moving on the ground.

Anyways, I sure hope they come out with a 200 lumen vision model.


----------



## Slumber

I don't have any experience with new reflectors in the Titans,2211X or XC1, but in the videos I've seen and how it's been described, the beam is pretty even with little or no discernible hotspot.


----------



## nbp

I'd describe the new Titan beam pattern as "tasty". Haha. But I'm all about that punchy flood.


----------



## gunga

So. Is it good? Or just decent? One could always put diffusion film on this one?


----------



## nbp

Yeah I really like the Titan beam for short to medium use as it is a smooth floody beam. I guess to test it I could try to tape it to a hat or something to get a feel for what it would be like as a headlamp.


----------



## gunga

Would a diffusion film clean up the beam on an older minimus?


----------



## Kestrel

gunga said:


> Would a diffusion film clean up the beam on an older minimus?


I'm afraid not; I've played with diffusion film on a few lights (the older XR-E/optic LD01's were good candidates, & I have one right here in my vest pocket ), but the lens on the Minimus is extremely domed, with no way to attach diffusion film to it.


----------



## gunga

Hey thanks! So the new headlamp is interesting. It's 12 different levels with a push button on the side. Hmmm. Can anyone estimate the lowest level on a current minimus (vision)?


----------



## pulstar

Lowest level on my Vision is literally firefly level - useless for me Does anyone know, what is the projected MSRP for new Minimus?


----------



## gunga

Perfect! That's what I want. My favourite is the jetbeam tcr1 /rrt01. The light was tritium level at the lowest.


----------



## P_A_S_1

12 levels with a push button. Like to see the output table and if this address the lack of a lock-out on the previous model.


----------



## mbw_151

If I really stretch, today is February 31st. Did the Surefire rep happen to say the year that these would be available in February? The beam in my Titan does seem perfect for a headlamp. I want one. I can wait. Just don't lie to me.


----------



## nkrantz

mbw_151 said:


> If I really stretch, today is February 31st. Did the Surefire rep happen to say the year that these would be available in February? The beam in my Titan does seem perfect for a headlamp. I want one. I can wait. Just don't lie to me.


I was just thinking the same thing


----------



## P_A_S_1

mbw_151 said:


> ... today is February 31st. ...



Super-super leap year?


----------



## Woods Walker

That looks rather nice. Will wait the user reviews have to say.


----------



## mbw_151

Anyone heard any update on potential availability lately? March has come and gone along with a third of April.


----------



## marinemaster

We talking about SF here...they could release it anytime this year [emoji11]


----------



## nja4k

Haha
or that picture of the release is all we'll ever get.


----------



## wacbzz

Anybody have a real update on the arrival of this headlamp?!


----------



## mbw_151

Well it has been almost two months since the last post, time to bump up to the top and ask again, "Anyone heard anything about this headlamp?" Just conjecture that there must be some issue with the many level control since the LED/reflector is used in the CR123 driven Wrist Light 2211. Hope this product doesn't vaporize.


----------



## wacbzz

I'm not sure which has the higher probability of being a real production headlamp...the Surefire Minimus 300 or _any _HDS headlamp.

Very, very disappointing.


----------



## P_A_S_1

I hope the Minimus. The HDS needs to go back to step one, that thing looked hideous and clumsy.


----------



## gunga

I hope a minimus vision!


----------



## mbw_151

Hey, it February 155th! Seriously, does anyone have an ETA on this light or has Surefire given up on the non-military market? The death of the E1L-A and E2L-A with no replacement leads me to believe that we'll never see this headlamp. Someone please tell me that I'm wrong!


----------



## nja4k

Probably more vaporware


----------



## P_A_S_1

Almost October and nothing yet on this light. Disappointing.


----------



## marinemaster

Checked their site and nothing
Checked B&H nothing 
Still waiting [emoji318]


----------



## Kestrel

If I held my breath with SF, I wouldn't have made it past their *LX1*.


----------



## wacbzz

Well, crud...I saw some action on this thread and hoped against hope there was a real update. 

Guess I'll bump it for the next sucker.


----------



## teak

My supplier who sells surefire has a eta of October 5th. I'm not sure if that's a sure thing but I am on the list when they come into stock.

Edit. I just checked my dealer account and they don't show them at all now. I would say surefire axed it.. it did show some new firepaks in stock though.


----------



## Romanko

Googled "Surefire 300 minimus" and it appeared in some shops. But everywhere "Out of stock". Lowest mode is 10 lumens.


----------



## mbw_151

Hey the 300 is up on Surefire's website!!! No Vision model yet. Anyone have one yet???


----------



## mk2rocco

Here's a link! 

http://www.surefire.com/illumination/headlamps/minimus-headlamp.html


----------



## P_A_S_1

Hope they gave it a lock out cap. My light was dead when I last checked it with the dial set to the 1 lumen setting.


----------



## mbw_151

The original Minimus had a very small parasitic drain, toss the headlamp in the glove box and a year later, no juice. I have 4 of the older Minimus that are in my cars, truck and boat "just in case". I've put a piece of electrical tape over the positive terminal of the cell. Inconvenient yes, but the cell has juice after many months. 

The Surefire website listing say click for on/off. I hope there is no drain in the off position. All the other features look great. I believe the LED/reflector is similiar to to the Titan-A and 2211 Wrist Lights. Impatiently waiting, this one has taken a while.


----------



## ToddM

It will be interesting to see the reviews, Surefire has a 25% off coupon through cyber monday but that's probably about what these will sell for on the street. The only thing that really attracts me to it is the fact it is easy to dial the exact light output you want. It sounds like the light remembers the last used setting, so there may be some drain.

Is the minimus regulated? Surefire's webpage technical info leaves a lot to be desired, it's too bad they don't post their manuals online because those usually have some info and runtime/brightness curves in them, at least they used to. It looks to use a similar type of beam/reflector as the XC1 weaponlight/titan do, and that's probably good for most headlamp use. I really wish Surefire would pick one runtime definition though, they have at least 3. There's "tactical runtime" which is the time until the light output drops to 90% of full brightness, the "ANSI standard" which if I remember right is when the light output drops to 10% of full brightness, and the "time until the output is 50 lumens" which it's big brother the Maximus uses that in a 1000 lumen light represents the time it takes for the light to drop to 5% of full brightness. They don't specify which they are rating the Minimus with on the webpage but it appears from shot show videos of it back in January it's the ANSI spec. (it's my understanding only those companies using the ANSI standard can use the specific design info boxes on their products/marketing). 

It's not Surefire's "thing" but these days the 18650 batteries provide so much more capacity in such a small platform that lights using them are my go to for just about everything that isn't a weapon light these days. For example the Zebra H600, has a max output of 1300 lumens, but will run at 350 lumens for 4.5 hours, while the minimus can only do 300 lumens for 1.5 hours*. They are both within a 0.5oz of each other in weight, though I'd guess the Zebra is slightly bigger but half the price. 

It's also amusing that the Surefire rep in the video said they'd be on the market in a month (only 9 months late!) and would retail for $160 instead of the $200 they list it at now, perhaps he meant street price, or they are trying to recoup whatever caused 9 months of release delays.


----------



## mbw_151

I attempted to buy a new Minimus 300 with the Surefire CYBER discount, but it doesn't apply to the Minimus 300. I guess I'll wait some more until these show up in retail channels. Did Elon Musk ever work for Surefire? The time between Tesla's product announcements and their actual availability looks just like Surefire's timing.


----------



## nja4k

Now bring in the vision model! 
200 lumen vision would be great.


----------



## marinemaster

nja4k said:


> Now bring in the vision model!
> 200 lumen vision would be great.



+1


----------



## marinemaster

We just need a 1xAA Vision headlamp from SF with tint and reflector of the new Titan AAA. Simple as that.


----------



## sledhead

Surefire has them in stock. Anyone take the leap?


----------



## mntnrnnr

sledhead said:


> Surefire has them in stock. Anyone take the leap?



I have one incoming... will post a review once I receive it. 

I've long been conflicted about the Minimus, I really like the UI and the very good profile of the floody beam for outdoor activities... Also, for whatever it's worth, I appreciate supporting USA-made and the Surefire lifetime guarantee and reputation for durability... HOWEVER, I could never get over the distracting artifacts and "prism rings" (especially) that plagued the previous version and that wreaked havoc with my peripheral vision... (Call me picky, but I expect better from a light in this price range.) Looks like the optics have been re-designed with this version so I'm hopeful those issues are resolved. Will also have to see how the new UI is and whether there is any parasitic drain...


----------



## sledhead

mntnrnnr said:


> I have one incoming... will post a review once I receive it.
> 
> I've long been conflicted about the Minimus, I really like the UI and the very good profile of the floody beam for outdoor activities... Also, for whatever it's worth, I appreciate supporting USA-made and the Surefire lifetime guarantee and reputation for durability... HOWEVER, I could never get over the distracting artifacts and "prism rings" (especially) that plagued the previous version and that wreaked havoc with my peripheral vision... (Call me picky, but I expect better from a light in this price range.) Looks like the optics have been re-designed with this version so I'm hopeful those issues are resolved. Will also have to see how the new UI is and whether there is any parasitic drain...



Exactly how I felt. Loved my Minimus but could not take the artifacts on the side. I have the Sidekick which I love. The beam is fine and I'm thinking the new Minimus will be a winner with the new reflector and the on-off switch. Almost ordered last night.......might cave tonight. 
I also belive in supporting USA made products and Surefire....great product and service.


----------



## marinemaster

My guess based on the description of the Titan and Minimus they have about the same reflector design. Titan beam is amazing for a wide beam, hopefully Minimus will be the same.


----------



## mntnrnnr

The Minimus 300 arrived today.......... Pics below (including package shot with specs.)
Package included the headlamp (with battery), instructions, a red filter and spare velcro with adhesive for the "Breathe-O-Prene" pad.

Here are my initial thoughts after 30 minutes of use:
*
Fit and build
*
Fit and build are classic Surefire. Very high quality. Tight tolerances, no blemishes or flaws. Just feels solid. (But is not heavy - 3.3 oz is what the package claims.) 

The headlamp rotates smoothly (but is not loose at all) in the enclosure. It definitely takes some pressure - there's no way it would rotate freely on its own. I'm assuming that Surefire also included the screws behind the "Breathe-O-Prene" pad that the previous Minimus had for adjusting how much force is needed to rotate the lamp - but I don't want to peel the velcro off just yet!

The dial for adjusting brightness spins easily and smoothly. It does spin completely freely in either direction - there are no stops. Not sure how I feel about this - it feels a little bit odd to be able to keep rotating the dial once you hit maximum or minimum and have nothing happen. I'm sure I'll adapt, though, once it becomes familiar. (More on this later.)

The button is on the end of the dial that adjusts brightness on the right side. (Actually, lefties could probably just flip the headlamp over to reverse that - the lamp looks symmetrical...) The button is quite firm to depress. It is recessed and takes some pressure to activate it. There's no way to "lock the headlamp" other than loosening the battery compartment, but it would take quite a bit to accidentally activate the headlamp. I'm 50/50 on whether I'd loosen the battery compartment when I cram it in a pack (my intended use for this light) - I wouldn't suspect the light to accidentally activate, but just to be safe I might loosen the battery compartment... You can activate the button with one hand, but you definitely have to reach across the headlamp and apply opposing force against the other side - otherwise the pressure required to activate the button would move the headlamp on your head. My initial feeling on the button is that it seems pretty solid. Only quibble would be that with gloves it might be difficult depress the button. But I'm quibbling. 

Strap and headlamp enclosure seem very similar to previous model. It's very comfortable to wear and the "Breathe-O-Prene" pad eliminates "headlamp-forehead."  It's fairly light on the head. As with the previous model, you can wear this comfortably for a long time. Not having a battery on the back is nice for some applications. The lamp doesn't feel top- or forward- heavy.

Knurling on the knob and battery enclosure are very good - not too deep and feel tacky - fingers don't really slip at all. Haven't tried it wet.

Battery compartment threads are nice and deep - spins smoothly.

Overall, 10/10 for fit and build. As I said, classic Surefire - I can't find a flaw in the build.

*Operation*

As described above, there is a button on the end of the brightness adjustment knob that turns the lamp on or off. Pressing and releasing turns the light off and on. Holding for 4 seconds activates the SOS (blinking) feature. 

Once the light is on, rotating the dial adjust brightness up or down. Once you reach the maximum (or minimum) the dial keeps spinning but brightness doesn't increase (decrease.) So clearly digitally controlled. It feels smooth, though, and you have to look hard to see any "jumps" between brightness levels. Turning slowly, however lets you dial in whatever level you want. The levels are spaced fairly close together, so the dial feels pretty sensitive. If I were quibbling I might spread them out just a bit more. But it is really helpful that if you want to rapidly increase/decrease brightness you don't have to rotate the dial too far...

The headlamp has memory so it switches on in the last brightness level you used. I'm curious - and will try to determine - if this causes any parasitic drain... Rotating the brightness adjustment knob while the lamp is off does not adjust brightness. (So this is NOT similar to how the HDS Rotary lights work...) 

If you open the battery compartment the memory is cleared and it appears the lamp always switches on at the lowest level. (So in a pinch you can always "reset" to the lowest level by loosening and then tightening the battery compartment.

I mention this because there may be times when you may want the light to come on at a particular brightness level (i.e. to preserve night vision.) You just have to be aware of how this light functions. My preference is that in general I want my light to come on in the lowest setting (again - to preserve night vision and prevent unwanted, full-brightness surprises.) Accordingly, my habit will probably be to always turn the light to the lowest setting before turning off. This will have the added benefit of helping the battery last longer in case of an accidental activation...

On operation I'll give the light an initial 8/10. I really like the rotary knob UI. So much cleaner (IMO) than the multiple clicks or press-and-holds of other systems. Call me a simple guy but this is just easy. The button adds nice functionality. The HDS Rotary UI beats this out by a hair with the ability to adjust brightness while the lamp is off...

*Beam*

So this was probably my biggest concern over previous versions of the Minimus. As mentioned in a previous post, the earlier versions of the Minimus were plagued with beam artifacts and annoying "prismatic rings." 

I am very happy to report that my version of the Minimus 300 exhibits NONE of these artifacts. The optics have been totally redesigned (a previous poster says they look similar to the Maximus.) I spent some time white wall watching and cannot see any LED die artifacts or rings whatsoever. (Whew!!!)

The beam is comfortably floody with no discernible hotspot. It is not "ultra-wide" - it doesn't flood everywhere. As with the previous versions of the lamp, I think this is a very practical all around outdoor use amount of flood. It's clearly not a "thrower" but also therefore does not create as much tunnel vision when using it. You get a good look at your surroundings. I'd feel very comfortable using it around camp and probably even for running. (Although the high-end Petzl headstraps are much better for this application.) 

The packaging claims that the light is "warm colored light." I would actually say it's neutral. It is not bluish or green or white at all. However it is not yellowy like my Malkoff M61w. It sits right in between those two, giving a very accurate and pleasing color rendition. I'm very happy with the color...

(It's raining cats and dogs tonight but at some point I'll try to add some beam shots.)

So overall, 10/10. A very clean, practical, all-around beam profile that works for many applications. 

*Overall impressions*

Overall, my initial impressions are very positive - the Minimus is a light I've wanted to like for a long time but I've struggled with the abysmal beam problems of previous versions. This light has none of those problems. The UI has changed a bit from previous versions, but I think in the end the addition of the button and memory feature will prove to be beneficial to many. We'll have to see if there are any parasitic drain issues caused by the memory... 

My main use for this light will be hiking/camping/backpacking - since I've consolidated on the CR123 form factor because of other items that are part of my kit (Steripen, ...) I don't need 1,000 lumens on my head for most camping duties and I really like the ability to dial in the exact brightness I want/need. For what I'll be using it for, I'm hoping that I can depend on Surefire's typical durability and dependability (and excellent guarantee...) And I like the fact that I'm supporting a US company and US manufacturing...

YMMV, but I'm pumped: we may have a real winner here!


----------



## marinemaster

Wow thanks for the full report. [emoji3] Really appreciate it. For sure this is a must buy. Sounds like all is very well engineered. I tried the see a close up of the reflector and yea looks like the Titan. Pure genius design. This reminds me of the LX1 and LX2 where depending on pressure you get high or low. Surefire at its best, I almost want to say that Paul Kim designed that while he was still at SF. Man this definitely on the list !!! I don't have one yet but sure will [emoji1]
The way it changes/switches levels sounds like a Surefire engineering, these guys are amazing. Ok I'm sold [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] 
Thanks again very much for the detail review and pictures. [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## gunga

Cool. How low is the lowest low?


----------



## mntnrnnr

gunga said:


> Cool. How low is the lowest low?



Good question... It's definitely NOT an ultra-low low (moonlight.) The SureFire website is unclear - the specs say 1 lumen but the description says 5 lumens. My guess would be that it's 5 lumens. It's not as bright as my Malkoff M61 on low (~10 lumens.) But it appears brighter than a "1 lumen" (not scientifically measured) light I have. (The lack of hotspot makes it hard for me to do an apples-to-apples comparison.) 

The low is just about the right brightness to hold something at reading distance (for me) without being overly bright. I had no problem reading a book or even walking around the dark house with it on low - I think in a dark environment it would be possible to carry out most close to short range tasks on low. I could understand how some might desire a slightly lower low setting for some applications, however. Picking nits, having one level lower might have been nicer...

You didn't ask, but I'd guess the high is pretty close to the 300 claimed lumens. It lights up my living room very nicely on high. Again the diffuse beam is perfect for area lighting - it would not be that great for spot-lighting...

I'll use it to walk the dog here shortly and will get a better feel for outdoors...

My guess is that for general use I would be comfortable using it in the lower 1/3 of the brightness range for most activities. Up to 1/2 power for hiking at night and over that if further range or detail was needed... Real world testing will be necessary to verify that, though.


----------



## mntnrnnr

Okay, a quick dog walking report:

Outside, I felt comfortable walking (in familiar territory) and watching a dog on a 6 foot leash with the light on the lowest 3rd or 4th setting (out of 12.) The lowest low was too low to be able to see clearly with the ambient light on my neighborhood street. In a completely dark environment it might be different... 

At about level 10 and above, everything within 25 feet or so of the direction I was looking was lit up very clearly - at that point it was actually too bright to be used for looking directly down at your feet. Using it at level 10 and above I would angle the beam so that it was aimed 10 feet or further in front of me. Closer than that would have been too bright...


----------



## sledhead

Thanks for taking one for the team! Looks like they took care of my worries and nice to see they still throw in the red cover. My order will be in shortly. Excellent write up by the way! :thumbsup:


----------



## P_A_S_1

Thanks for a great review. The lock out feature via unscrewing the battery tube is good, how many turns does it take to break the connection? (With my Minimus the connection is made the moment the cap touches the body.)


----------



## FDP

Excellent writeup. Thanks.


----------



## nja4k

Thank you for the review. Could you take some beam shots outside to show the color temp.


----------



## mntnrnnr

P_A_S_1 said:


> Thanks for a great review. The lock out feature via unscrewing the battery tube is good, how many turns does it take to break the connection? (With my Minimus the connection is made the moment the cap touches the body.)



Ahhh - point of clarification... I'm not sure I'd call it a "feature".... I have to unscrew the cap about half way to disable it.


----------



## nbp

Thank you for the very thorough review! I am keen on these I think. I like my old Minimus save for the ringy beam. A smooth beamed Minimus with a neutral tint sounds sawweeeet.


----------



## sledhead

Ordered mine but has not shipped yet. I'm thinking the 1 lumen is the lowest setting with the red filter on. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## P_A_S_1

mntnrnnr said:


> Ahhh - point of clarification... I'm not sure I'd call it a "feature".... I have to unscrew the cap about half way to disable it.



OK, thanks. At least it can be done now. Curious, the run time on high use to be until 50% output on the old minimus. Is it still the same or is it now until 10% output like a lot of their other lights? The website doesn't state the measurement criteria.


----------



## marinemaster

Does the forehead plastic has a cutout in both sides to use another strap that goes over the head for better support ? I believe the Maximus has that as it is heavier. If you could check please.


----------



## pulstar

_The packaging claims that the light is "warm colored light." I would actually say it's neutral. It is not bluish or green or white at all. However it is not yellowy like my Malkoff M61w. It sits right in between those two, giving a very accurate and pleasing color rendition. I'm very happy with the color...

_So basically we got Minimus Vision! This is great news! Now i need to figure it out how to get it here in Europe. Thank you for a great writeup!


----------



## gunga

I loved the sub lumens low on the previous generation. So this one is not for me. Still, looks a worthwhile upgrade. Nice.


----------



## marinemaster

gunga said:


> I loved the sub lumens low on the previous generation. So this one is not for me. Still, looks a worthwhile upgrade. Nice.



Don't expect sub lumens from Surefire. I don't. One lumen or so is plenty low. SF market is mainly professional, military don't need sub lumens for these environments. I agree with them.

SF will give you 1 hour at maximum level, say 1000 lumens for 1 hour as the led technology advances. Years from now they will make a 8000 lumens light for 1 hour instead of 6000 lumens for 2 hours. They are not interested in the output at the other end, meaning very low lumens or sub lumens.


----------



## gunga

I had a minimus vision. It had great sub lumen mode.


----------



## mbw_151

Has anyone see this available from a retail outlet or are they only available from Surefire now?


----------



## marinemaster

Usually B&H has them and Lapolicegear.


----------



## mntnrnnr

nja4k said:


> Thank you for the review. Could you take some beam shots outside to show the color temp.



Will try to get some beamshots but I'm traveling for work right now... won't be able to get anything until next weekend at the earliest...


----------



## mntnrnnr

P_A_S_1 said:


> OK, thanks. At least it can be done now. Curious, the run time on high use to be until 50% output on the old minimus. Is it still the same or is it now until 10% output like a lot of their other lights? The website doesn't state the measurement criteria.



I don't see anything in the manual that answers that...


----------



## mntnrnnr

marinemaster said:


> Does the forehead plastic has a cutout in both sides to use another strap that goes over the head for better support ? I believe the Maximus has that as it is heavier. If you could check please.



It looks like it has indention of some sort on the top in the front but it doesn't go all the way through... It doesn't come with a top strap and I don't see one available or mentioned as an accessory...


----------



## P_A_S_1

Thxs for the updates. Looks like they addressed the sticking points of the previous version somewhat, enjoy the light.


----------



## pulstar

Does anyone know if the new version takes Li-ion rechargeable batteries? My Minimus Vision completely agrees with them...


----------



## FDP

pulstar said:


> Does anyone know if the new version takes Li-ion rechargeable batteries? My Minimus Vision completely agrees with them...



I'd also like to know. Otherwise I'll have to look at the 18650 options.


----------



## P_A_S_1

I thought li-ions were no good in the Minimus because the voltage was too high, something about buck/boost and a lack of one. I'm really curious as to the runtime criteria. If they now use ANIS/10% criteria that means 300lm drops to 30lm in ninety minutes vs 100lm to 50lm with the old Minimus. A drop of 270lm vs 50lm over the same time.


----------



## ToddM

Sadly light regulation is no longer about giving the user a flat consistent output over time, it's about how bright you can make the light for a couple minutes to pad the specs and then how long you can milk the runtime down to 10% to mislead the customer into thinking the light performs much better than it really does. We've basically come full circle, light regulation was designed so we didn't have lights that were super bright at the start and got dimmer and dimmer as the batteries lost their charge, and now we're back to the exact same problem just so light manufacturers can put ridiculous specs on their product marketing.


----------



## phoenixcatapult

yes,200lm is good enough,and more running time 、AA 。


----------



## sledhead

Received mine today. Very pleased. Been a while since I had the old Minimus but this 2nd generation seems too be much better. Excellent build quality, the control knob is smooth as glass, beam quality is excellent and temp is very pleasing. On/off switch is a great feature and I can activate it one handed. Even the mount and band seem a lot better from what I remember.Compared it to my SideKick which is very warm and it is a tad cooler. (Putting the Sidekick reflector in this was a great move.) Shocked the Sidekick puts out the same as the Minimus. Also is a tad warmer than my HDS 219. It's a keeper!


----------



## P_A_S_1

Congrats on the light, does the manual state the outputs for the levels between low/high? BTW, wouldn't this be the 3rd generation minimus?


----------



## sledhead

I glanced at the manual quick and do not recall any output levels. Manual is in the garage with the box now....I'll read it again tomorrow to make sure. The transition from low to high and back is very smooth. Unless I missed a generation I believe this is only the second. ( I've been wrong before though!)

If they put this reflector in the Maximus I'd grab that one too!


----------



## P_A_S_1

The first generation should be the one without the knurling and a bit smaller in size, the second generation came with more aggressive knurling and a battery cap leash, and this one with the new reflector should be the third generation. I think 


I thought the maximus already had this style of reflector.


----------



## pulstar

Is it still avaliable only through surefire.com? Sadly they don't ship their products outside US...


----------



## xdayv

P_A_S_1 said:


> The first generation should be the one without the knurling and a bit smaller in size, the second generation came with more aggressive knurling and a battery cap leash, and this one with the new reflector should be the third generation. I think



Which of the previous generations have the parasitic drain issue? or both?


----------



## ToddM

That is surprising to think it's basically the same output/runtime as the sidekick, I'm not sure if that's a great thing for the sidekick or a bad thing for the minimus. At high it appears to have about 20% more runtime, so if you extrapolate that to a medium 60 lumen setting the Minimum should be 4:45hr. I'll wait to see the output/discharge curve, if max is the only setting they are doing the spec. manipulation and if you run the light at 60-100 lumens it's regulated pretty flat as some other lights/manufacturers do that wouldn't be so bad. It would be rare I'd have it turned up to 300 if for no other reason as in just a few minutes it's going to step way down anyway.


----------



## sledhead

P_A_S_1 said:


> The first generation should be the one without the knurling and a bit smaller in size, the second generation came with more aggressive knurling and a battery cap leash, and this one with the new reflector should be the third generation. I think
> 
> 
> I thought the maximus already had this style of reflector.



Re-read the manual....only says 12 steps 5 - 300 lumens. The steps are very subtle, I aimed it on a table and very slowly turned the dial and surprisingly saw the 12 steps. Impressive. 
Guess I was so unhappy with the 1st gen I missed the 2nd! I'm happy now though.


----------



## marinemaster

It would be good to know what these 12 levels are and if possible what the runtime is for these. I guess we know first and last levels just need the 10 in between.


----------



## mbw_151

xdayv said:


> Which of the previous generations have the parasitic drain issue? or both?



Both the Gen 1 and Gen 2 have parasitic drain. I've either removed the batteries or put a square of electrical tape on the positive terminal for the cell in lights that just wait and wait to get used, like the ones in my cars, truck, boat and BOBs. I have 6Ps with Malkoff M361Ns if I need light right now. I love the lockout twisty switch for standby applications. I hope the recessed clicky on the M-Vision works as well.


----------



## P_A_S_1

IDK about the drain issues. My light doesn't seem to have that problem. The only issue I had was the light accidentally turned on once and drained the battery, an issue I'm hoping the recessed switch address.


----------



## P_A_S_1

Looking at the 2017 SF catalogue that's on the website it states the minimus is rated to ANSI standard (10%) :sigh:, low is 5 instead of 1 lumen (although it's 75 hours runtime now ), and there are 13 levels (wonder if they consider 'off' a level). They also have the candela as 4.1k, up from 300 on the previous model.


----------



## pulstar

New Minimus looks like the light i've been looking for for a long time. To bad it's still avaliable only through SF website, which doesn't ship outside US... I+m still curious abouth the beam though, is it the "classic" reflector type, or more of a directional flood, similar to the old minimus with an optic?


----------



## marinemaster

Look for Titan AAA beamshots, is more of a flood. Minimus has a similar reflector. The reflector itself has many facets. In my opinion the beam is awesome. Is not a narrow TIR optic is not the P60 bulb spot and spill. To me is way better than both, very useful.


----------



## pulstar

That's great! Now just need to find the way to get it here in EU


----------



## P_A_S_1

Thought this thread would be a little more active since the release of the new minimus.


----------



## mbw_151

Mine's in the box at home with the rest of my mail. I'm 1500 miles away in a hotel. I get to go home Friday. I'll have something up before the end of the weekend.


----------



## Quasar72

Perhaps if Surefire had this out to the dealers there might be more action on this. This is only a guess. I will be buying one and adding it to my collection of headlamps, where each one I previously purchased was finally going to be the last one I will ever need. My wife asks how many headlamps and flashlights do I need considering she still is happy with the 2 cell maglite I bought 20 years ago.


----------



## marinemaster

They all ask the same question, how many flashlights do you need ?......lol


----------



## mbw_151

I got to play with my Minimus M Vision this weekend for just a short time. My first impressions are generally positive.

The construction is the same as the previous Minimus, heavy duty and highly durable. The body is just a little longer than the old Minimus, maybe 1/8" or so to accomodate the push button and recess. The weight is virtually the same.

The beam pattern fills more of your field of view than the previous version. The pattern is very even with a gradual transition from the large central Hot zone, can't call it a spot. The color sits between the old Minimus and the Minimus Vision but closer to the Minimus. It is definitely a higher color temp (cooler tone) than my 4000K Nichia HDS and my neutral Malkoffs.

The minimum output is very usable, but not preserve your night vision low like the old Minimus. The high has more throw and spill than the old Minimus. I'm curious about the run times at the output levels I expect to use, they should be longer, but it will be a while before I have time to do a controlled test.

The user interface isn't quite what I expected. The push button turns the light on at the same output as when it was shut off. Time will tell if this is OK or if discipline to turn it down before turning it off is needed, I'm so used to on at low output and ramp up to what's needed. Another change, the knob has no stops. It turns endlessly either direction. I can't quite figure out the pattern to the way the light responds to the knob. It doesn't seem to be linear. Sometimes it takes significant rotation to make the output change and sometimes it changes more rapidly in proportion to rotation. I can't tell if it is speed sensative, if there is a dead spot or what. You also can't tell that maximum or minimum output has been reached other than by observing that more turning doesn't change the output. I think that I need to spend some time using the light to determine if I like this UI or if it's annoying. It's definitely different. The old Minimus was so straight forward. The only change I really wanted was a positive click for off with no parasitic drain.

In summary compared to the old Minimus:
Plus for: build quality, beam pattern, color vs the old Minimus, likely longer runtimes at comparable output.
Minus for: color not as nice as the Minimus Vision.
Question: UI just different or annoying?


----------



## P_A_S_1

Thxs for the review, looking forward to your runtime tests. You mention the beam covers a wider field of view, you mean it's floodier then the fresnel lens or just more even?


----------



## Quasar72

Just got my Minimus. I plan on using this for backpacking primarily. I have multiple head lamps and thought the Fenix HL50 CR123 would be the one, but it has a wide spot type beam and this is a true flood. The last time I took a light with the step control, I had issues with brightness settings due to operator error which resulted in the batteries not lasting as long as I hoped. With this light as with the Fenix it starts out where you shut it off which is great for me. I usually only use the lowest settings walking around early morning getting my stuff together as the sun comes up. Durability is a plus and over the course of time I will see what happens. First impression, great light, not for very light backpacking but it appears to be a light that you can depend on if you have to move out in the middle of the night over rough terrain in inclement weather.


----------



## emac

So in September I tracked down a old stock new Saint Minimus because of the form factor and UI ..... wish I would have paid attention to this thread.... great headlamp but the beam artifacts kill my soul..... 

a week ago ago I went and ordered the new Minimus and it is what I have been looking for!! Beautiful smooth beam beam still a little cool for my liking but I can look past that....I do like the UI just wish that it would ALWAYS turn on at the lowest setting ....

i wanted this lamp for backpack and working in the yard at night ..... and the distracting rings that would reflect off a white The of the old Minimus were horrendous .... it is now in the glovebox as an emergency roadside repair light ......

i wish I could have found it from a 3rd party cheaper but I do not regret pulling the plug one bit !!


----------



## berryns

The new minimus looks great. I'm glad they redesigned it with the new reflector. I have the gen 1 minimus that I have used for six hard years and it's been a great light. I looks like they paired the new minimus with the 2211x's reflector, if so that would be a great combination. Funny, I never noticed a drain on the batteries after prolonged storage. 

My wife likes her 2211x for her nightly walk through downtown Denver. The 2211 has a great beam.


----------



## Bejam8291

This is great info here. I have a pair of original SF Minimus from 2012. With the new model addressing some of the original issues, i am considering an upgrade.


----------



## sledhead

Thought this might be of interest. A shot of all the reflectors of the new Minimus, new Maximus, 2211 and the Sidekick. All these have fantastic artifact free beams. The new Maximus has a perfectly round flood beam with no hotspot. I still find it hard to believe that the Maximus has a lower low than the minimus. :thumbsup:


----------



## marinemaster

Awesome thanks for the picture [emoji106]


----------



## marinemaster

I think the new Titan 1xAAA belongs in the picture too [emoji3]


----------



## sledhead

marinemaster said:


> I think the new Titan 1xAAA belongs in the picture too [emoji3]



 Sad part is I have one and now......I have to find it!


----------



## mbw_151

The Minimus M Vision has 13 levels and after playing with mine, I think I know what they are . Each level is 1.414X ( square root of 2 times) the previous level. This works out to 5 to 320 lumens if they start at exactly 5 lumens. The brightness ramps up very smoothly. This is the same ramp used by HDS for the level increments. HDS starts with way lower outputs and uses 24 levels to end up at 325 lumens.


----------



## Daniel_sk

Is a red filter included with the new Minimus Vision? Can anyone take a picture of the headlamp with the filter installed? :thanks:


----------



## gunga

Too bad low is 5 lumens. Oh well.


----------



## pulstar

Hi guys!

Got my Minimus 300 last week, but i've been unable to make some serious picture session or review. Gettin a new central heating system installed, having baby on the way (less than a month away) so... Pretty busy lately

However, i think it's appropriate to at least give a short impression of it. It's bright! To my eyes at least twice as bright than my old Minimus Vision. Beam is without any imperfections, and just like many told before me, perfect flood with a good reach. Directional flood or something.... Compared to the old Minimus, the beam is just a tiny bit wider. I was just a bit dissapointed with the tint, since it's also written on a box, that the led is specially selected to have a warm colored light. Well, it's not. Don't worry, it's not blue, green or anything. Just not warm. Neutral or cool white fans will like it a lot, people that really prefer warm tint (3-3,5k) will probably be a bit dissapointed. To my eyes, it's probably around 5k. Not as warm as my 4k XP-G2 lights, but not 6k cool white either, perfect white! 

Now, to the tailcap current readings. Be advised, that battery have experienced some use, but it think it's still pretty full.

Levels

1: 20 mA
2: 30 mA
3: 34 mA
4: 60 mA
5: 68 mA
6: 85 mA
7: 107 mA
8: 153 mA
9: 208 mA
10: 284 mA
11: 552 mA
12: 910 mA

So, it seems that 1,5h runtime on high is pretty accurate. One last thing to point out: New Minimus 300 on level 9 looks to be even in brightness than my old Minimus Vision cranked all the way to high. Great leap in efficiency here!

I am really happy with the headlamp. a bit to cool tint leaves just a tiny feeling of dissapointment but other than that... great light. Finally a new competitive CR123 headlamp from SF.


----------



## pulstar

Daniel_sk said:


> Is a red filter included with the new Minimus Vision? Can anyone take a picture of the headlamp with the filter installed? :thanks:




Hi Daniel,

i will try and take a picture in the next couple of days.

Regards from the "other Slovakia"


----------



## AZPops

Daniel_sk said:


> Is a red filter included with the new Minimus Vision? Can anyone take a picture of the headlamp with the filter installed? :thanks:




Not the greatest photos, but I hope it'll give you an idea what the red filter looks like.

















Yeah, yeah, I know. How come the light is still in the plastic container? 

Because, ............ I took it out, but the head strap was folded so nicely. I put the light back in, so it wouldn't unravel.


Pops, aka, Anonymous



PS I didn't turn it on yet, BUT this light is NICE!


----------



## Daniel_sk

Thank you!


----------



## AZPops

Daniel_sk said:


> Thank you!




Welcome! ... :thumbsup:


----------



## RafaelMum

Thinking of getting this head lamp for campsite usage. Anyone have any experience with this model? Would love to hear any comments on surefire head lamps.


----------



## P_A_S_1

^Not with this model but I have the previous model that I've used out in the woods hiking and loading up the car in the dark. It's cons would be size and weight if comparing to the more traditional headlamps like BD or such. To me the lack of throw made spotting markings tough even when cranked up to max. The newer model is more floody (according to a post) but has more output so idk if that would make spotting easier but I doubt it. I like mine and find it great for close tasks (minus those rings) but for hiking prefer a flashlight.


----------



## P_A_S_1

Still surprised this thread hasn't been more active as the new minimus was so highly anticipated. Was hoping to see some runtime results by now.


----------



## ToddM

Yeah I've been hoping to see some output graphs, if it's just another light that's super bright but not regulated to game the output/runtime numbers then not really interested. I don't mind if they do that with the highest/"turbo" brightness but I'd want lower settings say 50,100, 200 lumens etc. that were fully regulated to maintain that output for the life of the battery. It's ridiculous that regulation started as a way to maintain brightness over the life of the battery, and now it's become something to game spec numbers. One reason I like the Fenix HL60R is that the low/med/high are pretty much constant output until the battery can't keep up, and turbo falls off. A big annoyance with headlamps without regulation is a couple hours into your work/hike/etc., or the next time you use it it's half as bright on the same setting. It's the same reason I don't use my old Petzl lights anymore, super bright for 30 minutes then slowly dimmer and dimmer.


----------



## CombatRock

Hello everyone,

First post from a newly-registered lurker, just chiming in to let anybody know who is interested that the "Dual Fuel" battery pack that shipped with the 2011 Saint _sort of_ works with the new Minimus.

I say _"sort of"_ because it won't work without a slight modification, albeit an easily performed and easily reversible one.

The problem is that the battery tube on the new Minimus is a few millimeters longer than the 2011 Saint and Minimus. Thus, when installing the little "mock battery" from the Dual Fuel unit, the spring piston which acts as the positive terminal of the "mock battery" does not reach the positive contact inside the battery tube of the new Minimus.

To fix this, an adapter is needed. I made mine from a thick plastic drinking straw, some aluminum foil. The only tool you need is a ruler and some sharp scissors.

The idea is to roll an aluminum foil puck to act as a conductive link. The puck must be no larger in diameter than the diameter of both positive contacts, and no thicker than about 3mm. A 5mm section of the straw fits snugly over the end of the piston, acting as both a retainer and insulator for the aluminum foil puck. When rolled correctly, the foil tends to want to expand evenly outward when compressed, making it stay put in the straw. 

If all the dimensions right, the adapter stays centered on the positive contact inside the battery tube when the "mock battery" end is installed, and tightened all the way (to maintain water resistance).

If anybody is interested in more details, I can post more images. For now, here's my "Super Saint":


----------



## P_A_S_1

Cool. Why SF doesn't offer these packs as options on current models idk.


----------



## badbs101

I read the whole thread and can't find the answer I'm looking for. Does this new 300 MV Minimus suffer from the same parasitic drain as the older model(s)?


----------



## mbw_151

Based on my qualitative experience, I believe that the Minimus MV does not suffer parasitic drain. The push button appears to provide positive shut off. I put a new Surefire 123 cell in my old Minimus when I got my new MV. The old Minimus has definitely drained, it won't sustain full output. The MV still dials up to full output and I've used the MV some as well.


----------



## hypolith

Does anyone know if it is okay to use rechargeable 16340 / CR123 / RCR123 with the new minimus.
With the old (original saint minimus and minimus) model surefire said you should not use rechargeable because it blows out the circut over time.

If yes does anyone any idea how long it will run on rechargeable?


----------



## hypolith

Nobody has tried?

The Batterycap also seems quiet small, because the battery is for some part in the cap. 
If someone has tried could you also provide which rcr123 you have used?


----------



## dwong

Only use those on SF HL Vision:
https://www.surefire.com/batteries/2-pack-lfp123-rechargeable-batteries.html
Low capacity, around half as they claimed. 



hypolith said:


> Does anyone know if it is okay to use rechargeable 16340 / CR123 / RCR123 with the new minimus.
> With the old (original saint minimus and minimus) model surefire said you should not use rechargeable because it blows out the circut over time.
> 
> If yes does anyone any idea how long it will run on rechargeable?


----------



## the0dore3524

Anyone used 16340 in this headlamp yet? I assume it’ll work, but I’m hesitant to try and am worried about the long-term effects.


----------

